

Motivate HN: Featured in Giz & LifeHacker Tonight - leebossio

This is a motivational post, especially to those that are:<p>1. Starting the entrepreneurial path for the first time<p>or<p>2. Struggling with their own startup or project and need a pick-me-up<p>So my startup is called SayHi, and we make the SayHi Translate App for iOS. We've had a crazy week. Friday Lifehacker featured us and bumped us into the Top 200 paid apps. We were number 2 in Business.<p>We went on sale last night to $0.99 to drum up more momentum, and Lifehacker featured us again today as the App Deal of the Day, and simultaneously Gizmodo featured us as the App of the Day.<p>Currently we're around #60 top overall paid for iPhone.<p>Keep in mind a few things.<p>I don't have a Stanford degree (nor do I have any degree, nor do my cofounders).
I didn't come from money.
I started this startup in 2009... and after a long start, things have really finally begun picking up (a few months ago).<p>You can do it. Startups are really freaking hard, but it's definitely possible. Happy to answer any questions you may have, and give any advice I can to those in need.<p>I wouldn't have gotten anywhere without a supportive tech community... and while I still can't say where I'm going, I know that I have plenty to give back.<p>Will reply here, or you can email lee (at) sayhitranslate (dot) com
======
Zaheer
This is definitely motivational! I literally just posted my first project to
HN (www.intertechtion.com). While I posted to Facebook a few hours ago and not
had many subscriptions, I am optimistic for HN!

P.S. I'm a first-year university student so this is pretty new experience to
me!

~~~
leebossio
Congrats! Getting your first project out there is always really exciting. Even
if it's hardly used... knowing you made something is an incredible feeling.

